

Improve Security by Unit Testing Your Code - captaincrunch
http://wontlistentoreason.com/2015/01/19/improve-security-with-unit-testing/

======
dalke
I didn't see security mentioned in that essay. What I saw was using a unit
test framework to manage regression tests. Regression tests date back to at
least Brooks' "The Mythical Man Month", and aren't necessarily due to a unit
which needs testing.

